# Undervolting TrottleStop i7-7700HQ insane core undervolt -1.000mv



## GameLordo (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I am been undervolting my laptop (Acer Nitro 5 515-51) with i7-7700HQ cpu and must say what a great tool. It fixed the temperatures from too hot and suttering when going trottling. Now cpu dont trottling anymore and after hours or whole day gaming max cpu temperature is 83C and GPU temperature of 69C with the room temperature of 20,5 C. Also got higher fps and rock stable.

But my question is, i am playing and experimenting with the voltages. At Trottlestop tool, after reading guides and youtube movies, seems the cpu cache at -151,4 and core -151,4 are rock stable values. And temps went down for like around 10-15 degrees and also did repaste with Artic Silver 5 that i have laying around from my gaming pcs in my past (i am done with such big sized pcs, this laptop feels like im working on an desktop. Very great!)

But i feel theres maybe still room for improvements and i was looking around the net, most of peoples says the cache and core have to set equial the voltages. But there comes, i also read from other persons that also possible to set core higher value instead cache, so i wanted to experiment it. It seems cache of -151,4 is the max, if go higher than -155 then will get BSODs. So for experimenting i tried set higher value of -151,4 for core, did first with steps of -10 but seems i went to -350 and still not BSODs or whatsoever. So i thought maybe is not working and gave bigger steps like -50 and ended up with -1000 mv. I just wonder how this still working with such insane undervolt of core, so i thought maybe isnt working. But it gave me 1 a 2 degrees lower temps and with MSI afterburner i can see the difference between -151,2 and -1000 in voltage line when cpu is stressing, i can see very bit difference between those two voltage values, with -1000 i see the voltage line is bit lowering then with both 151,4 equal. So it is really working, also with AIDA Extreme i did tests 10 minutes with core and cache both on -151,4 mv and 10 min with cache -151,4 and core -1000 and then again 10 min with both same mv and did after again testing 10 min with -151,4 and -1000 and i see difference of 1/2 degrees between such values.

Why do i read on many sites that this have to be equial values? What is the advantage of this?

Is there an option to put more than -1000? Seems for TS is -1000 the max.

And, is there still more room for any improvements?

Thanks GameLordo

Owner of Acer Nitro 5 515-51

i7-7700HQ
GTX 1050Ti
Crucial Ballistics Sport 2 x 8 ddr4 2400 mhz dual channel
Samsung 970 PRO 512 gb
1TB Seagate


----------



## GameLordo (Mar 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## GameLordo (Mar 11, 2020)

Seems my question is too difficult to post here in this forum.


----------



## Zeo_Acinuz (Jun 10, 2020)

From what I've tested, I tried getting my core voltage to -1000 and it worked, same as you, but my temps barely went down if at all, which would imply that either Throttle Stop isn't actually applying the setting, or the CPU is ignoring it, or something else. The only time the package power (and thus the temperatures) actually decreased was when i decreased the voltage AND the cache equally, maybe that's why everyone says to set them the same, since it doesn't work otherwise. I also have a 7700 HQ.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 11, 2020)

There's no way it is really being set to to -1000, my laptops 9750H becomes unstable and crashes randomly at anything more than -125. Even if you could do -1000, you'd restrict the clockspeed dramatically. Too low of voltage means it doesn't draw enough power to run at its intended speed.


----------



## Zeo_Acinuz (Jun 11, 2020)

Highest I can undervolt without crashing instantly (while under full load) is -200 Mv (Vcore & Vcache). Too low of voltage results in instability, but the CPU should still try to run at its maximum speed / set speed. As far as I've tested, it's lowering the amps (iccmax) that causes the CPU clock speed to decrease dramatically, not the voltage. But I'm not a electrical engineer, nor am I particularly tech savvy.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 11, 2020)

The CPU ignores it when you only undervolt the CPU core. Try undervolting the core and cache and see how far you get. Definitely not to - 1000 mV.

Some CPUs like the 8750H and 9750H can benefit from having the CPU core set lower than the CPU cache. This is why they can be adjusted individually. Some of these like -125 mV for cache offset and up to -200 mV for the core offset. Do some testing with Cinebench R20 to see how your CPU responds. Some CPUs will show no advantage to doing this. For them, you need to set these 2 voltages equally.


----------



## Zeo_Acinuz (Jun 11, 2020)

@unclewebb, Lowest I can do while completely stable on my 7700 HQ for both cache and core is -140mv. Under load, I can drop both to as much as -200mv but as soon as I stop whatever heavy load I'm doing (Prime95, Aida64, Cinebench R20), it locks up. Doesn't seem to respond to dialing down Vcore and Vcache separately; only when dropped together like you said, anything happens. This is slightly unrelated, but is there any way to increase the amount of time PL2 lasts? On average, I get about ~58 seconds of PL2 before the CPU throttles down to PL1 for seemingly no reason (this is under the most difficult CPU stress test on prime95). Highest the Temperatures reach is 78 C on 4 threads (the other 4 threads are only about 62 C). BD PROCHOT is disabled, and Speedshift is set to 0. I tried messing around with Turbo Boost Long Power Max, and Turbo Boost short Power Max, as well as Turbo Time limit, but moving the Turbo Time Limit slider to a longer period of time didn't seem to do much, and PL1 always defaults to 45 Watts or lower if i set it to be lower, but even if i set it higher, the CPU maintains a 45 watt PL1.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 11, 2020)

Are you using the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature? That helps some newer laptops get beyond the 45W limit. Some are forced to that value and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Zeo_Acinuz (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, I am using the 'Disable And Lock Turbo Power Limits' feature. To be more precise, when the PL2 expires, and the CPU throttles to PL1, it does default to what I set it to as long as it's 45 Watts or lower, and the CPU actually does go beyond 45 watts if afterwards I change it to be higher than that, but it will only do it for a certain amount of time (usually 5 to 10 seconds), and then the CPU will ignore the value i set and return to being 45 Watts, after which it continues to ignore the value i choose, even if it's lower, until I stop putting a load on the CPU. Then once the CPU is idle again, then it will listen to throttlestop. Very strange, I guess this must be one of those that are forced to that value and I wont be able to do anything about it.

TECHNICALLY I can get rid of this problem completely if I just undervolt it under load to -210mv offset for both Vcore and Vcache, (package power would then drop to just 44.8 Watts). Only problem is that I'll almost definitely crash my laptop, as the voltage is way too low.... Which i just did (I blue screened as I was typing this message).


----------



## Max(IT) (Jun 11, 2020)

No way a 7700 could go so low.
Actually I’m impressed it is stable at -150 mV (something easier on a 8th or 9th gen i7).


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 11, 2020)

my 7700hq has a undervolt of -120 anything more it just crashes. underload temps are 77c for the cpu and 70c for the 1060 it dos not throttle at -100 at all so ive been running at -120 just for fun   ps im not using thottlestop im using the intel thingy.


----------



## Max(IT) (Jun 11, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> my 7700hq has a undervolt of -120 anything more it just crashes. underload temps are 77c for the cpu and 70c for the 1060 it dos not throttle at -100 at all so ive been running at -120 just for fun   ps im not using thottlestop im using the intel thingy.


Intel XTU and Throttlestop are doing the same things (actually TS is doing more...), but XTU is way heavier on the system.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 11, 2020)

XTU thats the one, ive just got use to using it, i use it on my 7700k rig too with a -90 undervolt and 4.5ghz small overclock keeps it nice and cool without cutting the performace.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 11, 2020)

Simple logic would dictate that a CPU that requires barely more than a volt to function, would be unable to function if you undervolted it by 1 volt.


----------



## Incendax (Sep 11, 2020)

I can also put my down to -1000 without crashing, which definitely means it's not actually going down to -1000. How far is it actually going down? Who knows. Maybe it's just defaulting to some minimum, but it doesn't seem like it. In fact, my temperatures seem to get slightly hotter, which makes me think it's ignoring the whole thing.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2020)

Incendax said:


> I can also put my down to -1000 without crashing,


Read the posts in this thread. You need to undervolt both the core and the cache. The CPU will ignore your request if you only undervolt one of these.


----------



## Netherscourge (Sep 11, 2020)

On my 9750H, I have my core offset at -250.00 and my cache offset at -115.2.

I can also do -125 and -125 on each, but as I lower my core offset, I find the cache offset has to be increased. A 2:1 ratio seems to be the breakpoint.

I find the Core Offset lowers temps more than the Cache offset, and the higher the cache offset, the more errors pop up during TS bench, so reducing the cache offset in order to get the core offset higher is a good tradeoff. But I keep my clock speed lower too. I don't need 12 threads running at 4.0ghz. Not even for gaming.


----------



## Incendax (Sep 11, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Read the posts in this thread. You need to undervolt both the core and the cache. The CPU will ignore your request if you only undervolt one of these.


I do. All three can go down to -1000 simultaneously without crashing.
It doesn't even crash on a bench at those settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2020)

Incendax said:


> All three can go down to -1000


Post a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can have a look. Make sure the voltages you are entering are showing up in the monitoring table and that CPU voltage control is not locked.



http://imgur.com/74yemEf


----------



## Incendax (Sep 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can have a look. Make sure the voltages you are entering are showing up in the monitoring table and that CPU voltage control is not locked.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 13, 2020)

If you look at your screenshot, at the top where you cropped it, it says FIVR Control Locked. Your computer has the Plundervolt fix installed so undervolting is not working on your computer.

The Offset column in the monitoring table confirms that. All of your voltages are at +0.0000 which is their default values.







http://imgur.com/74yemEf


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 13, 2020)

On my laptop, 7820HQ i think my cpu is... I just disabled turbo and speed step and set max watt to 40w in bios. changed nothing else, no software.  games can't even tell the difference on my laptop, and my temps never break 65 celsius. i sit at 2.9ghz all 4 cores 24.7


----------

